# Hearing Protection



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked up these Howard Leight Sync Stereo Earmuffs at the orange place for under $20. They are the best hearing protection muffs I've every had. They fit perfectly and have the added bonus of being able to plug in my IPOD to them. Just thought I'd pass this on. Here's a link:

http://www.honeywellsafety.com/Products/Hearing/Hearing_Protection/Sync_Stereo_Earmuff.aspx?site=/au


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Good deal, but have you got some assurance that they are effective? I don't want to rain on your parade. You could be really unhappy 5-10 yrs from now.

I used to shoot IHMSA Unlimited Handgun. 7mm/.308 bolt action single shot pistol. I bought 'muffs from IHMSA just for that. Use them for several decades of trap shooting, too. Added another 1/4" dense foam which just about cancels voices as well. There's no where for the noise to go in my little shop with the chop saw + the Shop Vac.

Huh? What did you say?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I don't need hearing protection anymore. 
I can't hear anything anyway.
If those last 5-10 years than I'd say that's well worth it. And besides if they are that old, then they should be replaced. JMO


----------



## Davearmie (Jul 17, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I don't need hearing protection anymore.
> I can't hear anything anyway.
> If those last 5-10 years than I'd say that's well worth it. And besides if they are that old, then they should be replaced. JMO


I have been a machinist for nearly 20 years, and I'm sure I'd be in the same boat if I didn't wear ear plugs.

BTW The web site says they have a NRR of 25dB. I, personally, have never been happy with anything less than 29dB, but anything is better than the ringing in your ears when the machine shuts down. :yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Davearmie said:


> I have been a machinist for nearly 20 years, and I'm sure I'd be in the same boat if I didn't wear ear plugs.
> 
> BTW The web site says they have a NRR of 25dB. I, personally, have never been happy with anything less than 29dB, but anything is better than the ringing in your ears when the machine shuts down. :yes:


I worked in a steel company for 10 years setting up punch presses and never wore ear plugs. Ear plugs blocked the sound of press jamming up. 
Without plugs I could hear if something wasn't running right. 
Now I suffer with hearing loss and a constant ringing.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd be nervous about that cord hanging around power tools. Keep it tucked away


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I tried my MP3 player and ear buds under my Peltor ear muffs. I could hear the music, but I found I was not able to hear the tools as normal.

I found I did not like completely drowning out the noise of the tool. I like to hear something to give me feedback that all is working normally.

I have not repeated this experiment.


----------



## BClem (Jan 14, 2013)

I use hearing protection especially with the chop saw and router.
Sometimes I'll use it just so I can't hear my wife yell for me to turn off the power tools!


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

You could always do something like this if you want to be able to listen to tunes. Someone posted it on a motorcycle forum I belong to. I did this after I saw his post. It works great. Only thing I'm really careful of is the cord.



> I have had a custom molded set of ear plugs for shooting for years but I need to have tunes when I ride.
> 
> Custom fitted ear buds would be great but are way $pendy... and I have tried all kinds of buds with mixed results.
> Then I find these PLATINUMZ buds in the check out line at my local WalMart for $5.
> ...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Let me toss my 2 cents into the thread.

I have a hearing loss that can't be corrected with hearing aids. 
(After about $10K I quit trying.)

In order to hear anything, the sound that you WANT to hear must be louder than the environment background sound. Think about that for a few seconds. You put on ear muffs to block out the background sound and then you use your ear buds to inject more sound into the protected environment. If you value your hearing, I would suggest not doing that.

There are two paths for any sound to arrive at your ear drums. The normal path is through the air. The second path is through something called bone conduction. An ear muff type of protection effectively stops both types of sound from arriving at your ears. (Up to the level of protection provided by the ear muffs.) Ear plugs of any type do little to stop the bone conduction of the sound. 

I would not depend upon any ear plug type of hearing protection as your only protection. I have used both foam ear plugs with a full ear muff style of protection at Formula One races before the turbo era. (You had to keep your mouth closed because the sound would make your fillings hurt.)


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

bradnailer said:


> I picked up these Howard Leight Sync Stereo Earmuffs at the orange place for under $20. They are the best hearing protection muffs I've every had. They fit perfectly and have the added bonus of being able to plug in my IPOD to them. Just thought I'd pass this on. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.honeywellsafety.com/Products/Hearing/Hearing_Protection/Sync_Stereo_Earmuff.aspx?site=/au



I actually received a pair of those exact ear muffs from Honeywell to demo and evaluate for some of our employees. I've used them just a few times but so far I am impressed. The muffs themselves have a decent Noise Reduction Rating (NRR) of 25. Most muffs aren't much better than that; however, good ear inserts are typically around 30. 

Since I hate loud anything which includes music, I was glad that I didn't have to crank up that much to be able to hear. I'm really looking forward to use these this summer when I now lawn.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Robson Valley said:


> Good deal, but have you got some assurance that they are effective? I don't want to rain on your parade. You could be really unhappy 5-10 yrs from now.
> 
> I used to shoot IHMSA Unlimited Handgun. 7mm/.308 bolt action single shot pistol. I bought 'muffs from IHMSA just for that. Use them for several decades of trap shooting, too. Added another 1/4" dense foam which just about cancels voices as well. There's no where for the noise to go in my little shop with the chop saw + the Shop Vac.
> 
> Huh? What did you say?


That makes 2 of us. I was IPSC and big bore handgun silhouette. It's great if you're married ! Sux when you want to strum an acoustic guitar.
I'm also blind in one eye from "too far to the shop, only one little grind".... 4 inch disk explosion---blood clot in the eye while"healing"
Be careful yunguns. I'll see you old farts at the liquor store.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I got those same muffs for Christmas. I don't use the stereo feature but the muffs themselves are very comfortable and block the noise of a woodshop very well. When shooting I always double up with foamies. I had been using my Surefire ear pro in the shop when running the planer and other loud operations, but putting them in and leaving them there for several hours is annoying to me. I find with these I put them on more than I inserted the Surefires. That fact alone makes them superior ear pro for me.


----------

